# Colubrids > General Colubrids >  Pictures of my little house snake

## dr del

Hi,

Since Bundu Boy requested a few pictures of my little guy I tried my best to get some good pictures.  :Embarassed: 

It is really hard to capture his colour - especially as it changes from  a glorious reddy chestnut brown to a rich dark brown when he is cold. But here are the best approximations I could get;







He really is not a co-operative subject in the slightest.  :Mad: 

At several points I was forced to wonder if he was part cheetah.


dr del

----------


## python.princess

:Surprised:  What a stunner! I absolutely adore the color! so rich and kinda silky looking! very nice, Derek!

----------


## OhBalls

WOW...what a beautiful snake!  I LOVE his eyes...almost look painted on.
I really need to stop looking at pictures...my 'want' list grows faster than I can afford!!

----------

